# Last Italian Intel Report



## mike_cos (Aug 12, 2011)

In English... Mara it's especially for you.... but for those about to Intel too....

GNOSIS


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> In English... Mara it's especially for you.... but for those about to Intel too....
> 
> GNOSIS



Nice, thanks Mike.


----------

